# Best BB Cream



## mszJessica (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure if there was a thread like this before, but I was looking to buy BB Cream, but I'm not sure which brand to get. What is the best brand to get in your opinion?


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've tried 5 different  BB creams, none from the US except Garnier, but I call that a tinted moisturizer more than BB cream. My absolute favorite is Skin79 Super+ BB cream VIP Gold Collection. It left my face covered, luminous without being dewy and just flawless. I also love Skin79 Super Plus Triple Functions (Orange label) for a more full coverage matte bb cream. It's good for oily skin.

Running very close to those is MISSHA Signature M and Perfect Cover. I like Signature M slightly more than Perfect Cover because it's hypoallergenic and has a really nice finish, but they are both great.

I own the Garnier but really don't like it at all.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the review! I was interested in buying one of the Skin79 BB creams, but I've never tried any and I wasn't sure which one... I have combination-oily skin with blackheads (on my nose)




and the occasional pimple, but my tone is pretty even most of the time. So I would like something matte and light with just a little coverage. Which one would you recommend, the Skin79 super (the pink one) or the orange one?
 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried 5 different  BB creams, none from the US except Garnier, but I call that a tinted moisturizer more than BB cream. My absolute favorite is Skin79 Super+ BB cream VIP Gold Collection. It left my face covered, luminous without being dewy and just flawless. I also love Skin79 Super Plus Triple Functions (Orange label) for a more full coverage matte bb cream. It's good for oily skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry I failed to mention I've used the pink one too. I would go with the Orange over the pink. It has good coverage for the nose, but it still feels light on the skin. The pink is good too, but I did a side by side comparison and felt the Orange looked better. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

I own Dr. Jart and Stila. I was talking to the sales people at Ulta about Dr. Jart and they said its more of a tinted moisturizer than bb cream and convinced me to try the Stila and they are definitely two very different products. I'm not sure which is closer to the original bb creams from asia, but I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 17, 2012)

The gold Skin79 is recommended for more mature, drier skin but I found it too drying. Dream girls (also skin79) recommended to oilier teen skin is oddly more moisturing??? I tried a sample of Missha and that has a nice finish. I'm waiting for that to arrive.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll keep that in mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I failed to mention I've used the pink one too. I would go with the Orange over the pink. It has good coverage for the nose, but it still feels light on the skin. The pink is good too, but I did a side by side comparison and felt the Orange looked better. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 17, 2012)

I just purchased the Estee Lauder one, and I really really like it. It smells like cucumbers and aloe though, so be aware of that if you are scent sensitive!
But the formula is really pigmented without looking like foundation. It looked too yellow on me initially, but it blended right in and evened out my skintone nicely. I still have to use concealer on my undereyes/eyelids, and blemishes, but it makes the rest of my face look more refreshed, evened out and not so ruddy.

I like the garnier but it's a little too dewey looking for my taste. I actually put it over the Estee Lauder one and it was perfect, since the EL one is more of a matte finish, it was like they met in the middle, plus it warmed up the color a little more.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried 5 different  BB creams, none from the US except Garnier, but I call that a tinted moisturizer more than BB cream.



It's funny you say that, because I've been suspecting that American cosmetics companies are labeling tinted moisturizer as BB cream. They know most Americans don't know the difference but that this BB cream thing is catching on. If I ever try out a BB cream, I'll order the ones that are popular in Asia instead of these new American ones, at least at first, so I know what they are supposed to be like. Right now I have a ton of different foundations and tinted moisturizers already to hold me over for some time.

I was just reading Vampy Varnish yesterday and saw that she tried out the Smashbox BB cream and liked it. So you might want to hit Sephora and see if you can get a sample of that one.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny you say that, because I've been suspecting that American cosmetics companies are labeling tinted moisturizer as BB cream. They know most Americans don't know the difference but that this BB cream thing is catching on. If I ever try out a BB cream, I'll order the ones that are popular in Asia instead of these new American ones, at least at first, so I know what they are supposed to be like. Right now I have a ton of different foundations and tinted moisturizers already to hold me over for some time.



I'll be honest; having been familiar with BB Creams from my time in Japan, I got so excited that Garnier was making an affordable one that I bought it without hesitation. And, yeah, it's just a tinted moisturizer, but I'll still use it up as it's far better than the foundations I've used. That said, I'm seriously considering getting some of those sample kits to figure out which BB Cream is actually worth my investment.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest; having been familiar with BB Creams from my time in Japan, I got so excited that Garnier was making an affordable one that I bought it without hesitation. And, yeah, it's just a tinted moisturizer, but I'll still use it up as it's far better than the foundations I've used. That said, I'm seriously considering getting some of those sample kits to figure out which BB Cream is actually worth my investment.




Yes, a sample kit is worth it! I found out which one I like through some samples. I probably would have never even tried it if it wasn't for the kit. The Asian BB creams are WAY cheaper than the US ones too even adding shipping in there.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 17, 2012)

Where can we buy sample kits?
 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a sample kit is worth it! I found out which one I like through some samples. I probably would have never even tried it if it wasn't for the kit. The Asian BB creams are WAY cheaper than the US ones too even adding shipping in there.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 18, 2012)

There are some in Skin79 site.


----------



## xlisaa (Apr 18, 2012)

I really like MISSHA's BB creams. Even though it applies grey-ish on my skin tone, it blends out nicely. If you aren't looking for full coverage, I also think Holika Holika is a nice one. It is really light on your face, but it has sheer coverage.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the ones I've tried by Skin79. One is the Super Triple Function Hot Pink, and the other is Diamond something or other (very shimmery). The Hot Pink one is perfect for me, but would probably look strange on darker skin. I am very pale.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 20, 2012)

So can anyone tell me what's the big deal about BBs? I got a sample of the Stilla one from Ulta and while it's nice and smells terrific I feel like I don't have as much coverage as I do with my tinted moisturizer. I use the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and I LOVE it. I know that the Stilla BB is a lighter shade than my skin tone and so I think that could be a difference but I just don't understand what are the 10 things that it is supposed to accomplish in one cream. I feel like it's just another gimmicky product... help me out here and clue me in on the fabulousness of them.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

The true Asian BB creams like Missha, Skin79, SkinFood, etc are different than tinted moisturizers. The US brands are pretty much just that. BB creams are supposed to protect (high spf), whiten, moisturize, prime and cover all in one. I find the MISSHA and Skin79 do that VERY well. The Garnier, not so much, though it is a nice tinted moisturizer it's not a true BB cream. With BB cream I don't have to use under eye concealer, primer, moisturizer or SPF before going out. The Skin79 I'm currently using has an SPF of 50 which is pretty much unheard of in Western foundations or bb creams.

BB creams are supposed to make your skin BETTER while wearing them unlike foundations that just sit on the skin. It's one stop makeup because it's about 5 products in one. Hope that's not too confusing!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So can anyone tell me what's the big deal about BBs? I got a sample of the Stilla one from Ulta and while it's nice and smells terrific I feel like I don't have as much coverage as I do with my tinted moisturizer. I use the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and I LOVE it. I know that the Stilla BB is a lighter shade than my skin tone and so I think that could be a difference but I just don't understand what are the 10 things that it is supposed to accomplish in one cream. I feel like it's just another gimmicky product... help me out here and clue me in on the fabulousness of them.


 The stila bb cream according to the guy at my ulta is closer to a true bb cream than the other ones which are pretty much tinted moisturizers. He told me to use it as a primer, which I have been, and I find it amazing. It covers all my fine lines, and makes for a very smooth surface. Better than any other primer ever for me. I don't know if that is a "true" bb cream or not, but I'm in love with it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The stila bb cream according to the guy at my ulta is closer to a true bb cream than the other ones which are pretty much tinted moisturizers. He told me to use it as a primer, which I have been, and I find it amazing. It covers all my fine lines, and makes for a very smooth surface. Better than any other primer ever for me. I don't know if that is a "true" bb cream or not, but I'm in love with it.


 Is he saying it's like a foundation with a primer all in one? Or just use as a primer and then use something else on top for foundation? Because a real BB Cream acts as a primer and foundation, as well as having sun protection, anti-aging ingredients, whitening or brightening effect (which is why they sometimes look gray), and concealer. You don't need any other products but the BB Cream if it's one of the good Korean ones.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh and almost all of them are good for pale, fair, even ghostly white. It can get kinda iffy for medium skin tones and darker. Missha is one of the few that has darker bb creams though, for us dark skinned women who want to try them.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The true Asian BB creams like Missha, Skin79, SkinFood, etc are different than tinted moisturizers. The US brands are pretty much just that. BB creams are supposed to protect (high spf), whiten, moisturize, prime and cover all in one. I find the MISSHA and Skin79 do that VERY well. The Garnier, not so much, though it is a nice tinted moisturizer it's not a true BB cream. With BB cream I don't have to use under eye concealer, primer, moisturizer or SPF before going out. The Skin79 I'm currently using has an SPF of 50 which is pretty much unheard of in Western foundations or bb creams.
> 
> BB creams are supposed to make your skin BETTER while wearing them unlike foundations that just sit on the skin. It's one stop makeup because it's about 5 products in one. Hope that's not too confusing!


 Thank you--- no wonder they are becoming so popular... they sound amazing. Is there a particular brand that you would recommend and how does one go about figuring out what's a good color. My family is from Pakistan and so have the olive/medium skin and would want something for that.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and almost all of them are good for pale, fair, even ghostly white. It can get kinda iffy for medium skin tones and darker. Missha is one of the few that has darker bb creams though, for us dark skinned women who want to try them.


 Ah just answered my question


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is he saying it's like a foundation with a primer all in one? Or just use as a primer and then use something else on top for foundation? Because a real BB Cream acts as a primer and foundation, as well as having sun protection, anti-aging ingredients, whitening or brightening effect (which is why they sometimes look gray), and concealer. You don't need any other products but the BB Cream if it's one of the good Korean ones.


 He said he wears foundation with it, and I have been wearing foundation with it. I personally think it is a great product, even if it isn't like the asian bb creams.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The stila bb cream according to the guy at my ulta is closer to a true bb cream than the other ones which are pretty much tinted moisturizers. He told me to use it as a primer, which I have been, and I find it amazing. It covers all my fine lines, and makes for a very smooth surface. Better than any other primer ever for me. I don't know if that is a "true" bb cream or not, but I'm in love with it.


 I love the smell of the Stila BB cream... Do you think I could wear it under my regular tinted moisturizer?


----------



## sihaya (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and almost all of them are good for pale, fair, even ghostly white. It can get kinda iffy for medium skin tones and darker. Missha is one of the few that has darker bb creams though, for us dark skinned women who want to try them.


 oh and another question.... which type do you think is good? There are so many to choose from


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of the Stila BB cream... Do you think I could wear it under my regular tinted moisturizer?


 Definitely. I've worn it under almay smart shade foundaiton, revlon mousse photo ready foundation, my dr. jart bb cream which I find is more of a tinted moisturizer, and under a mineral foundation. It worked really well with all of them!


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 20, 2012)

I was puttering around on the skin79 website looking for a formulation that would work for my skin type, and I have settled on the intense classic or super plus perfection. Unfortunately there's no samples of these ones and it looks like it only comes in one color. For those who have used them before, how does this work? (I'm NC15 in MAC for reference).


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlike foundations most BB creams blend into your skin really well so even if it isn't the perfect color it still looks good. I wear MISSHA 21 or 23. Both blend nicely. Some only come in one color which can be scary because they look like they will be way to light but you blend it in then it oxides over a short time period then looks smooth and awesome.

MISSHA is one of the few brands that have several colors to choose from. Perfect Cover is great and Signature M is one of my favorites. They offer 5 colors definitely the biggest range of all the BB creams. They have a US website too.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 20, 2012)

Skin79 and many bb creams only comes in 1 shade (fair) which will oxides to a darker shade (medium, at a stretch) but it is not made for tanned or darker complexions. American 'BB cream' will come in darker shades but only work as tinted moisturizers.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skin79 and many bb creams only comes in 1 shade (fair) which will oxides to a darker shade (medium, at a stretch) but it is not made for tanned or darker complexions. American 'BB cream' will come in darker shades but only work as tinted moisturizers.


 I'm wondering if the base shade will even be too dark though :/. I usually get whatever lightest color is offered by a brand (right now using MUFE and Hourglass), but in the winter that's even too dark.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 20, 2012)

You'll have try that for yourself. There some very pale Asian that are striving for paler.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 20, 2012)

> You'll have try that for yourself. There some very pale Asian that are striving for paler.


 Right, plus it says that it's "whitening." I think I'm going to order the cheaper ($18/42g) when it is back in stock and give it a shot.


----------



## sweetygrace (Apr 21, 2012)

Try jovees of lotus herbals


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 25, 2012)

I just got Garnier BB Cream from a trade so I'll be trying this out and posting on my blog within the next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dazzler (Apr 26, 2012)

I have tried quite a few bb creams my favorites are Skin 79, Skin Food, Lioele and the new one I just got, The Face Shop Honey BB Cream. It has collagen and honey and is good in moisturizing and keeping the skin soft and firm. It also dries matte so no white or grey cast! I love it a lot. One down side though is it's only available in one shade which will only suite light to fair skin. I posted a review and some swatches on my blog if anyone is interested.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dazzler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried quite a few bb creams my favorites are Skin 79, Skin Food, Lioele and the new one I just got, The Face Shop Honey BB Cream. It has collagen and honey and is good in moisturizing and keeping the skin soft and firm. It also dries matte so no white or grey cast! I love it a lot. One down side though is it's only available in one shade which will only suite light to fair skin. I posted a review and some swatches on my blog if anyone is interested.


 I'll check out your blog! I adore BB creams and read review after review. I want to try them all!

OP you may like Garnier for what it does, but please don't judge all BB creams by it since it's not a true BB cream. It is a good tinted moisturizer.


----------



## pixelberry (Apr 27, 2012)

I love BRTC's Blemish Recover Balm!! It's designed for oily and acne prone skin types and has pretty good staying power. The only downsides are that it's pricier than the average Asian BB cream and it has a very thick consistency that can be hard to apply. I used to use Missha's Perfect Cover but that made my face shiny and rubs off if I touch my face.


----------



## tanderson (Apr 27, 2012)

Try the no 7 Beautiful skin cream. It adds adds instant radiance, moisture and a subtle base for your makeup.


----------



## mermuse (May 9, 2012)

I picked up two to try when I was in Taipei recently.  I got L'Egere White Multi BB Cream (Korean) and Nature &amp; Co. Cotton Veil Mineral BB Cream (Japanese).  Even just between the two I can say that they are fairly different from each other.  The L'Egere is much thicker &amp; feels good but has less coverage, and the Nature &amp; Co is much more blatantly pigmented and a little goes quite a long way--it's easy to overdo it.  While I like them both, I'm still quite up for comparison and would love some sort of sample packs so I can test a few more without investing in a full tube.  Any suggestions on where to purchase sample packs?  I actually saw one at a Seven Eleven in Taipei and I have no idea why I didn't pick it up.

One thing about both of these is that they even everything out so well that your face almost appears flat and you really need to go back in and add blush, highlight, and/or contour.  I guess that's a good sign you're getting some nice coverage!


----------



## mszJessica (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up two to try when I was in Taipei recently.  I got L'Egere White Multi BB Cream (Korean) and Nature &amp; Co. Cotton Veil Mineral BB Cream (Japanese).  Even just between the two I can say that they are fairly different from each other.  The L'Egere is much thicker &amp; feels good but has less coverage, and the Nature &amp; Co is much more blatantly pigmented and a little goes quite a long way--it's easy to overdo it.  While I like them both, I'm still quite up for comparison and would love some sort of sample packs so I can test a few more without investing in a full tube.  Any suggestions on where to purchase sample packs?  I actually saw one at a Seven Eleven in Taipei and I have no idea why I didn't pick it up.
> 
> One thing about both of these is that they even everything out so well that your face almost appears flat and you really need to go back in and add blush, highlight, and/or contour.  I guess that's a good sign you're getting some nice coverage!


I tried Skin 79 samples off their website it was I believe.. They were 2 for 1$ and I really love the hot pink one. A little goes a long way with that too! But it took nearly a month to get to my house


----------



## mermuse (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried Skin 79 samples off their website it was I believe.. They were 2 for 1$ and I really love the hot pink one. A little goes a long way with that too! But it took nearly a month to get to my house


 
Cool.  I just looked them up and found this for free samples:

http://www.skin79northamerica.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=129&amp;Itemid=102

I can't confirm that it's legit, but thought I'd share.


----------



## mszJessica (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! Those were the 2 samples I tried. I like the hot pink one way better then the gold



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (May 12, 2012)

I am really really pale and I know most of you said BB creams are mainly for lighter skinned people, but I just wanted to make sure there is a kind out there that would work for me. I hadn't even heard about BB cream until I got my Birchbox, I'm pretty much a makeup newbie.


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weird that it's for liking them on Facebook, when their page has a bit on it about how their FB isn't active yet. THere are OTHER Skin 79 locations, but not North America. Hmmm


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 21, 2012)

I recently received a couple of sample foil packets of  Missha's BB cream and absolutely love it.  It looks grey going on, which scared me.  I left it alone for a few minutes to do it's thing and looked again and it had blended in with my skin and looked great.  So different than a foundation!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed them about it (their page being non-active) and got this auto-reply immediately:

_Thank you for responding to the current promotion._

The samples promotion has reached its limit.

We will start the sample promotion again on a later date, which at that time will have notifications on our "facebook Page".

Thank you,

SKIN79 North America, Promo Team.


----------



## Scawolita (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed them about it (their page being non-active) and got this auto-reply immediately:
> ...


 same thing here :/


----------



## spittingpink (May 21, 2012)

I have to second CaliMel! I love it! the only thing that I dont like is the price, but I did manage to get it cheaper at buyapowa.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just purchased the Estee Lauder one, and I really really like it. It smells like cucumbers and aloe though, so be aware of that if you are scent sensitive!
But the formula is really pigmented without looking like foundation. It looked too yellow on me initially, but it blended right in and evened out my skintone nicely. I still have to use concealer on my undereyes/eyelids, and blemishes, but it makes the rest of my face look more refreshed, evened out and not so ruddy.

I like the garnier but it's a little too dewey looking for my taste. I actually put it over the Estee Lauder one and it was perfect, since the EL one is more of a matte finish, it was like they met in the middle, plus it warmed up the color a little more.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 22, 2012)

i went the ebay route after all and got 2 different kinds of skin79 samples from 2 different sellers with really high ratings. they are shipping from korea so it is going to take a couple of weeks but it would take that long hemming and hawing about it anyway.
if you are interested, one of the sellers is cosmetic.love and she has a bunch of 3-pack samples for under 2 bucks with buy-it-now instead of bidding (and free shipping)


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the base shade will even be too dark though :/. I usually get whatever lightest color is offered by a brand (right now using MUFE and Hourglass), but in the winter that's even too dark.


I am looking at buying a specific brand's line just for this reason. well not me, i am about NC20 but my bff is a whiiiiiteeee girl so we are going to buy together. anyway the brand is Holika Holika and the line is Peach Girl BB Cream. It gets really great reviews and the swatches look great. check out the pink sith's review to see the light shade !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s bonus, it has a cream blush in the cap (i am a little girl haha)


----------



## onthecontrary (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am looking at buying a specific brand's line just for this reason. well not me, i am about NC20 but my bff is a whiiiiiteeee girl so we are going to buy together. anyway the brand is Holika Holika and the line is Peach Girl BB Cream. It gets really great reviews and the swatches look great. check out the pink sith's review to see the light shade !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Oh great! I will definitely check that one out. After being thoroughly disappointed with the Dr. Jart that Birchbox sent out I ordered a tube of skin79 intense classic from prettyandcute.com. I like it so far, but it isn't perfect so I'm definitely going to try some others when I run out.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh great! I will definitely check that one out. After being thoroughly disappointed with the Dr. Jart that Birchbox sent out I ordered a tube of skin79 intense classic from prettyandcute.com. I like it so far, but it isn't perfect so I'm definitely going to try some others when I run out.




report back if you do! i am hoping this is The One but who knows til i slap it on my face, and we aren't ordering til 2 weeks from now so you might beat us to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 10, 2012)

I recently ordered the hot pink bb cream from skin79 off of Amazon. Usually I'm hesitant because of fakes but the seller (Pink Gelee) had nothing but positive reviews and guaranteed labels of authenticity on the products, plus the bottle I ordered comes with a sample of the Gold bb cream. I also ordered one of the hot pink in a travel size, as well as a travel size of the Skin79 diamond bb cream. Now I just need to wait for everything to get here and I'm so excited and antsy, LOL! I have the Garnier "bb cream" and eh... like everyone else has said, it's a tinted moisturizer. I like that it has the SPF but it just feels really greasy... and the smell is pretty overpowering.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Garnier "bb cream" and eh... like everyone else has said, it's a tinted moisturizer. I like that it has the SPF but it just feels really greasy... and the smell is pretty overpowering.


 I 150% agree with that. It's nasty feeling and smells horrible.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

i used bb cream for the first time today. i have the boscia bb cream sample from Sephora and it is amazing.  Here's a pic of me with it on:  it makes my skin look extra smooth, even, and glowy





I made a challenge on statigram involving me wearing a different type of lipstick/lip cream or lip pencil each day of the month.  Don't mind me lol.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I 150% agree with that. It's nasty feeling and smells horrible.


agreed, it is super overly scented for something that is going on your face.


----------



## Smahama (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there anywhere to buy Missha in the US in stores and not online? I live near a large Korean community, if anybody knows if some of those stores would carry it!


----------



## astokes (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smahama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anywhere to buy Missha in the US in stores and not online? I live near a large Korean community, if anybody knows if some of those stores would carry it!


I know that H-Mart carries it (in the one near me at least) in their cosmetics shop inside.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 12, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smahama* 

Is there anywhere to buy Missha in the US in stores and not online? I live near a large Korean community, if anybody knows if some of those stores would carry it!
Here's a list of Missha locations

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=help


----------



## mermuse (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know that H-Mart carries it (in the one near me at least) in their cosmetics shop inside.


 I have heard this too @ H-Mart in Atlanta.  I have yet to check it out &amp; confirm, though.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 12, 2012)

I just recently heard of the site prettyandcute.com and they have a bunch of different types of bb creams including skin79, lioele, missha, and others. Plus other makeup, tools, and accessories. (I heard about the site through youtube tutorials and each one I saw claimed the products received are authentic). Their prices are really good and shipping isn't outrageous either. I ordered the Lioele Beyond the Solution BB Cream. I ordered it today and also got an email a little earlier that my order has already shipped! So it'll be here in 3-5 days. Hopefully my Skin79 order will get here tomorrow because I'm eager to try it out!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 13, 2012)

For reference, I have combination skin, very white with freckles and pink undertones, and just the very first signs of aging. My favorite BB cream so far is Skin79 Hot Pink Triple Action. It does everything it promises and blends out to a great shade for me. I also tried one of their diamond formulas; it worked very well, but was more shimmery than I am looking for. I was pleasantly surprised by the Dr. Jart's Water Fuse; you have to blend very quickly and one area of your face at a time, though, otherwise you will have to use a lot of product and the finish won't be as nice. It is a good shade for me, and it felt refreshing as I applied it. Missha Total Coverage (oops, or is it Perfect Cover?) is a very close second place for me to the Skin79 Hot Pink; the #21 is the lightest and was a good color for me. It just hid the fine lines slightly less than the Skin79. Currently I am trying out the Dr. Jart's Premium SPF 45. It is a touch too dark, but still works when blended really well. It does not set as quickly as the Water Fuse and is more creamy. It has a dewy finish for me; slightly too much, as I did have to blot today. I don't need a daytime moisturizer with any of these.


----------



## Paws (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tanderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try the no 7 Beautiful skin cream. It adds adds instant radiance, moisture and a subtle base for your makeup.


Yeah, I'm kind of leaning towards buying one of those. I've been on the hunt for an affordable BB cream  with a high SPF since I'm running out of my Stila one which was really nice although sligthly way too sheer, but it had SPF 30 so that was great.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone have an opinion on what the palest bb cream is? I was told to look into them because they come in light colors, but I've looked up a lot of reviews and most are really yellow or a dark gray. So far I've tried Garnier, skin 79, Mac, Missha, holika holika petit, diorshow, Stila, Smashbox, and Dr. Jarts....all were WAY too dark for me to use.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have an opinion on what the palest bb cream is? I was told to look into them because they come in light colors, but I've looked up a lot of reviews and most are really yellow or a dark gray. So far I've tried Garnier, skin 79, Mac, Missha, holika holika petit, diorshow, Stila, Smashbox, and Dr. Jarts....all were WAY too dark for me to use.


The Skin79 Vital Cream SPF50 in the orange bottle (not the pink one) is the palest one I've tried! Have you tried this one?


----------



## kkjm (Jun 16, 2012)

What shade did you try of the Missha? Most people think #21 is the lightest, but the Perfect Cover formula comes in #13 which is by far the lightest shade of BB cream I've ever seen.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 16, 2012)

In the Skin 79 I used the Derma rx and Super plus and in the Missha I used #21 &amp; #13. The Missha #13 was passable if I apply it with a light hand, but I kind of feel like it defeats the point of wearing a face product if you cant apply enough to see it or cover anything. 

In my personal opinion it seems more like they are geared towards brightening medium skin tones than actually being a good color match for super fair complexions.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 16, 2012)

I found these pictures of a few bb creams swatched on NC 30 vs. NC15 skin









I'm around an NC10 or a shade lighter than this. So you can imagine how dark they look on me


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> oh and another question.... which type do you think is good? There are so many to choose from


I've been using the Dr. Jarts BB. I got a sample in BirchBox and thought I was going to hate it because I thought the texture was kind of odd. I ended up really liking it. It's the right color for my skin (you can see my skin tone in my avatar) and it does seem to even things out well. I find that when I wear it I walk by the mirrors in our horribly lit school bathrooms (I'm a teacher) and think "oh, my skin looks nice!"

Also, I find that by the end of the day, it has either worn off or comes off clear, because I don't see residue on my makeup remover pads... Not sure if I'm just not wearing enough.. or what.


----------



## Aeone123 (Jun 21, 2012)

The only BB cream that I've tried so far is Missha Perfect Cover in No. 21.  It has ended up being so lovely on my skin that I don't feel I need to try anything else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been using it in conjunction with their BB Boomer - it gives my skin a nice, natural glow without looking overly dewy/shiny.  It does give a grayish cast for a few minutes, but then the product oxidizes into a matching finish.  The only downer is that in flash pictures it looks somewhat white.  Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh!  Also, I do have very sensitive skin with keratosis pilaris on my cheeks - this BB cream does an excellent job of covering up those problem areas without looking caked on or funky.


----------



## Tana Moore (Nov 25, 2012)

Did you find a BB cream for your complexion because I am having the same problem... everything is just so dark on me. What works best for you? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm the palest of all my friends and family. Based on swatches, every BB cream looks bad on me. But based on actual application, blended and worn, the Missha #21 works great for me. It looks way too tan and gray at the same time if I were to swatch it, but when I actually apply it on my face, it looks fab after it oxidizes. I can even layer it for more coverage if I have a bad spot on my face. I blend it out like any face product, but I do not use it sparingly, I use it for coverage. I get the same (good) oxidation thing with the Skin79 Hot Pink, but it doesn't provide as much coverage for me as the Missha. The H-Mart near me carries some Missha, but the lightest they have is #23. If anyone has the #21 and doesn't like it, please trade it to me. (I would be curious to try the #13, though, to see if it's even better for me. My uncle calls me an albino, although that is far from accurate.)


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have an opinion on what the palest bb cream is? I was told to look into them because they come in light colors, but I've looked up a lot of reviews and most are really yellow or a dark gray. So far I've tried Garnier, skin 79, Mac, Missha, holika holika petit, diorshow, Stila, Smashbox, and Dr. Jarts....all were WAY too dark for me to use.


 I'm not recommending it, because I don't know if it's safe, but when I was younger I used baby powder over my foundation to whiten it because I couldn't find any foundation pale enough.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not recommending it, because I don't know if it's safe, but when I was younger I used baby powder over my foundation to whiten it because I couldn't find any foundation pale enough.


 Why wouldn't that be safe? Baby powder is formulated to put on the very sensitive skin of babies...and adult skin is much less sensitive.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 1, 2012)

> Why wouldn't that be safe? Baby powder is formulated to put on the very sensitive skin of babies...and adult skin is much less sensitive.


 It was probably fine for my skin, but it had talc in it which is bad to breathe in, so probably not a good idea near the face. There are a lot of talc-free baby powders out now, so maybe those would work as a setting powder to whiten the look.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 1, 2012)

I would just use the white Ben Nye powder. The brand created one for extremely pale skin..haven't used that specific one, but I've used and own other Ben Nye powders and they're pretty good. Decent price for the amount of powder you get.


----------



## ARJWorldwide (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm gonna have to also put in a vote for the Skin 79 Pink BB Cream, when we had that item it was a hot seller and everyone seemed to love it including myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!  I know you can find them on Amazon still, and probably on Ebay too, but the ones on Ebay might have shipping from China, so I'm not sure if you'd like to wait that long.


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 6, 2013)

The lightest BB cream I own is Sooryehan Hyo's Fermented BB cream. I believe it's good for NC15-20ish skin.  I have light/medium (around NC25) skin and I use it sometimes as a moisturizer/base for my foundation or if a foundation is too dark, I'll use it to lighten it up.


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 9, 2013)

I've tried a few BB creams since the craze hit:

- SmashBox BB Cream (in Light): I used this religiously until I found the CK One 3-in-1 Face Makeup (Sand &amp; Fair).  I still use it occasionally but this is by far the best I've used and the color is spot on to my NC20/25 Skin tone.

- Missha BB Cream (13 &amp; 22): The smell of these is delightful but the colors are terrible!  First thing to remember when using Asian BB creams is the color is going to be a lot light than you might see in an American brand.  I have fair/light skin and one of them was just far too grey tinged and the other just much too light. I did like the way it applied but the colors were just too far off to be able to use them.

I've used a few others, but not enough to really rate them here, so I won't discuss them to skew anyone's thoughts on them.

Overall I love the Smashbox BB cream, the application is simple and the coverage was perfect for what I wanted/needed.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 9, 2013)

I tried Dr. Jart, and while it was better than any of the drug store stuff I had previously been using, it left my skin kind of greasy. I still like it and would recommend it to someone with really dry skin, but with my combo skin I've found that Tarte is the way to go.
 


The consistency is really light and whipped and it goes on so so smoothly. I look forward to putting it on everyday. It doesn't make me look greasy at all and gives pretty decent coverage too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 10, 2013)

I just finished a ten week study for L'Oreal testing bb creams. I don't know the brands of any of the creams I tested, but I didn't like them as much as my Dr Jarts in the gold tube. I can believe that it is to slick for some, or too chalky for others, but I am perplexed that it could be not pale enough for any human skin. I'll admit that the color looks gray coming out, and I wasn't sure what to think about that, the first time I used it, but when spread over my face, the gray tone disappears, and it looks natural on me. I think they gray does a color-correcting effect that evens out discolorations.

I have a tricky skin tone, because a lot of foundations are either too yellow or too pink. But I usually have to go for the palest color. A lot of the bb creams I tested were much too yellow for me. I don't know how that is possible. Just a disclaimer on the weirdness of my coloring.


----------



## swissitalian50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank's for posting, You are pretty and young so The Loreal bb cream would look good on you. I have tried many and wasted my money, Im 50 and lived in southern Calif ll my life going to the beach but I no longer tan since I turend 40 :/  Im Italian with freckles so I use foundations or bb creams that have more coverage.I love the Garnier bb cream in medium dark,It is soft not drying and covers almost as good as my expensive armani and channel foundations.It only cost 12$ at Target. I did not like Maybeline it was to light and creamy like putting lotion on.


----------

